# Dont understant my results of Hashi..



## luna (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there,

I am not good at analyzing the results but worse is the fact that the doctor (very young..!) told me that there was no need for medicine and bla bla... 
but these results i got dont make much sense to me, at least. 
So if someone could help me understand my situation, i would be very grateful!

Here r the values i got:

TSH 2.31 mUI/l

FT4 12.9 pg/ ml

FT3 2.6 pg/ml

TPO 6260 UI/ml

anti TG Ab 574 UI/ml

Also starting to think i should take Omega 3 and 6 and vitamins

Worried......


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

luna said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am not good at analyzing the results but worse is the fact that the doctor (very young..!) told me that there was no need for medicine and bla bla...
> but these results i got dont make much sense to me, at least.
> ...


Oh, man!!! I wish you would have enclosed the ranges but let me tell you something; with that high TPO and High Anti TG Ab, I strongly and I do mean strongly recommend that you get RAIU (radioactive uptake scan.)

This could possibly be cancer.

cancer TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

Another Thyroglobulin and cancer
http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

TPO should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf

And I take it your doctor had no comment on the high TPO and Anti TG Ab??? Is that right?

Your instincts are right on; there is something wrong.

Please insist on that RAIU.

Let us all know what you decide to do.

Sending up a huge prayer for you.

The Omegas are good in any situation; stay on them but please don't think they will cure the numbers.


----------



## luna (Jul 25, 2011)

TSH 2.31 mUI/l 0.17-4.02

FT4 12.9 pg/ ml 7-18

FT3 2.6 pg/ml 2-4.25

TPO 6260 UI/ml Negative <70, positive >130

anti TG Ab 574 UI/ml <70

these were the ranges. Ohh... i am freaking out about what u said. CANCER? i MEAN , I CANT EVEN SAY IT IN A LOUD VOICE....


----------



## ScaredAJ (Jun 3, 2011)

It doesn't mean cancer just because of labs, but it is important for you to follow through with the testing. Thyroid cancer is very very curable if caught early and treated.

You have extremely high numbers which can be worrisome, follow up with testing, see an endo, insist on the RAIU, and take it from there. One step at a time. It's going to be okay. :hugs:


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Relax.

They DO NOT diagnose thyroid cancer via a blood test.

Yes, you do have high antibodies, but these are also very common in autoimmune thyroid disease--which is what it looks like you have.

Cancer in the thyroid would occur mainly as a nodule, or lump in your thyroid. Keep in mind that thyroid nodules are very common in the general population, and occur at a rate of about 40% in people with autoimmune thyroid disease. Of those, about 95% of them are benign. 
You should have an ultrasound or uptake scan to see if there are any structural changes to your thyroid. You should press your doctor a little to get this done.

In the meantime, don't allow yourself to get over-worried. At the moment, your thyroid levels are not out of line such that your doctor, as he already stated, would give you thyroid replacement medication.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Aside from the lab tests, how do you feel overall? Was this just a routine screening or have you been noticing things?

Don't worry, half the battle is being informed and staying on top of things. Since you're here and asking questions, it sounds like you're doing that just fine!

:anim_32:


----------



## luna (Jul 25, 2011)

I feel just fine. I hadnt noticed anything since 2 years ago,the time that i was diagnosed with Hashi. When i read the symptoms of Hashi the only one that actually its true for me is feeling cold more than normal people but i always thought its normal for females to feel the cold more than men.

My doctor, in my first visit, did an ultrasound and then he send me to do the blood tests. He was generally calm and not saying or even mentioning anything alarming. Because this is a chronic disease he said that i need frequent checking. 
I told him also that i am planing to have a baby.

I will meet him today again. 
Let u know what he says to me.

Thanks so much for the very useful and calming replies.


----------

